# Cleaning & re-waterproofing jackets/pants?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nikwax Tech Wash to clean and Nikwax TX.Direct to refresh the waterproofing.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Yup, Nikwax wash then tx direct. Worked wonders on my older burton pants last season.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

DC5R said:


> Yup, Nikwax wash then tx direct. Worked wonders on my older burton pants last season.





linvillegorge said:


> Nikwax Tech Wash to clean and Nikwax TX.Direct to refresh the waterproofing.


Thanks guys, I'll give it a try!

EDIT: where's the best place to pick these items up?


----------



## BryanRGMU (Feb 3, 2010)

DrnknZag said:


> Thanks guys, I'll give it a try!
> 
> EDIT: where's the best place to pick these items up?


I know REI carries both products and you can actually get them as a kit and save a little money. If you don't have a store near you, you can always order it online


----------

